# BBQ Rub



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Great recipe for ribs, pork shoulder, brisket, etc. I doubled the cayenne to kick it up some. Works great for oven bakedas well...low temp.

Ingredients:

1/4 cup paprika 
1/4 cup mild or medium chili powder 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon cayenne 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
1 tablespoon salt 

Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Apply about 2 tablespoons of rub to each side of the rack. Prepare smoker and add ribs.

This is some GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*some like it hot...*

I followed up on your recipe this evening and my friends really savored, with finger-licking rejoicings, the baby back and beef ribs..to taste, i thought the flavor lingered with a strong and peppery bite and i noted that almost half the recipe was mixed with a fiery blend of black pepper, chili powder and cayenne..definitely a combustible combination for the un-indoctrinated..this was only my third stab at grilling ribs so I’m still nailing down my fumble-fingered technique..but i did do this food network, oven-prepped slab recipe about two weeks previous and my guests were hungrily clamoring for second helpings…

Dry Rub:
•	2 cups brown sugar 
•	1/2 cup dry mustard 
•	1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
•	1 tablespoon smoked paprika 
•	1 tablespoon garlic powder 
•	1 tablespoon onion powder 
•	1 tablespoon salt 
•	2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper

Thanks..outrigger


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah...there is a bite, but I like my spices hot. You can cut the black pepper and cayenne back to half and add more sugar if you want. That's part of the fun...experimenting. Those ribs look darn good. I don't think you'll need any more practice. Find a rub you like and stick with it!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Bubba, Pictures of the finished product simply are not fair. Although yours do look damn good. Thats like the home owner that parades around the trade workers at 2:30 with a cold beer in his hand. Thats a cold shot.


----------

